# Steel - Global Markets



## RichKid (13 May 2006)

Mittal Steel takeover of Arcelor:

Most commodities people would know of this, big news in Europe, causing some political tension as well. Something for a hollywood (or bollywood movie) script considering the opulence behind Mittal in particular. A great article and explains something of the steel industry as well, Mittal emphasises the cyclical nature of the steel business. A number of industry 'experts' have been giving evidence on the effects of the consolidation (in other articles, often posted on Kitco).

http://www.time.com/time/europe/magazine/article/0,13005,901060213-1156507-1,00.html


----------



## Lyehopper (18 October 2006)

*Re: Commodities tipped to collapse*

Any of you fellas have an opinion on the steel market?  Thanks!


----------



## RichKid (18 October 2006)

*Re: Commodities tipped to collapse*



			
				Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Any of you fellas have an opinion on the steel market?  Thanks!




G'day Lye, long time no see?!
I've merged your post with an existing one a recent takeover and renamed it, hopefully you'll get more responses here. btw, a number of the iron ore threads in this forum have some comments on steel but nothing is up to date from memory. Hopefully someone will post more info here- btw, are you interested in a particular steel product or just generally (eg hot rolled coil, slab products, flat etc).


----------



## noirua (29 November 2008)

RichKid said:


> Mittal Steel takeover of Arcelor:
> 
> Most commodities people would know of this, big news in Europe, causing some political tension as well. Something for a hollywood (or bollywood movie) script considering the opulence behind Mittal in particular. A great article and explains something of the steel industry as well, Mittal emphasises the cyclical nature of the steel business. A number of industry 'experts' have been giving evidence on the effects of the consolidation (in other articles, often posted on Kitco).
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/europe/magazine/article/0,13005,901060213-1156507-1,00.html



How is the steel industry going at present:  http://player.video.news.com.au/theaustralian/#lRkAVW93mmV8U5z7wQ8UwK0QXUHlOBpW

After watching you may wish to spend a moment voting for "Aussie Stock Forums" at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
Or you could vote before watching - thanks a bundle


----------



## noirua (11 March 2022)

Russian steelmaker *Evraz* was in the spotlight again as it said 10 members of its board had quit following the UK sanction of its largest shareholder Roman Abramovich and the suspension of its shares.








						Evraz shares suspended after Abramovich sanctions
					

Shares in mining giant Evraz have dropped 11 per cent, after the government sanctioned major stakeholder Roman Abramovich.




					www.cityam.com
				



The shares have fallen A$13 billion in the last four weeks.


----------



## tech/a (12 March 2022)

These sanctions are painful 
like a cancer they grow silently but
if left unchecked could be terminal.


----------



## divs4ever (12 March 2022)

no problems Russia will have plenty of surplus steel  for toys ... like tanks and submarines  an abundance of fuel oil now as well  , and less time wasted on those pesky overseas orders ( more time for research  and manufacturing )


----------



## qldfrog (12 March 2022)

divs4ever said:


> no problems Russia will have plenty of surplus steel  for toys ... like tanks and submarines  an abundance of fuel oil now as well  , and less time wasted on those pesky overseas orders ( more time for research  and manufacturing )



They are shaking on their boots in Russia as France is blocking sale of perfumes and fashion...
As long as the china pipeline is open,they are ok.
So what is the end result in steel world wide, we swap decent quality russian steel for crappy chinese made one in the west , while China get the good one?


----------

